# Sad Day in Seattle



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.king5.com/news/local/Man-falls-50-feet-from-Seattle-building-238938491.html


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a terrible shame. It's a risky business we're all in.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

That guy was right when he said it could be anyone of us at any time. 

A guy 20 miles away fell off a residential roof 2 summers ago and died. He wasn't even suppose to be on the roof, they never figured out what happened. They actually didn't know he had fallen for like 20 mins after it happened


----------

